# Western 2500 Salt Spreader is Junk



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I have searched on here and I have read threads regarding the 2500.

The titles says it all!

I purchased the salter from the local western dealer on December 22th. I installed the salter myself because we were due to have a snow storm and needed it. I put abour 50 50lb bags through it, over about a weeks time. I was in the middle of salting a lot and the salt stops coming out. I check it and the spinner is not spinning. The belt will not stay on the pulley. So I hand salt what I have to and call the dealer when they open. Turns out 3 out of 4 set screws on the shaft were gone and the 4th was loose. They fixed it that day december 29th and it has worked every sense.

The original reason I started searching on here was because it doesn't seem like the shaft is spinning fast enough to really throw the salt. I have a variable speed control and it has to be on 10 all the time or it wont actually throw the salt well.

While doing a search for this I ran into a post regarding problems others are having with this salter about how poorly it is made and I have to agree. The salter seems like it is going to just fall off the truck because you can not get it tight. The deflectors for the salt never stay where they are supposed to. The shut off for the salt are very poorly designed and are really not usable because they are hard to adjust. The complaint I have about the speed of the spinner, they claim it spreads 30' but I have a hard time seeing it past the truck. Finally, this is the first salter I have purchased, but I have worked for many with salters. This is the only salter I have ever seen that does not have an actual auger in it. What is the deal with that, they have the shaft with chains on it to break up the salt, which seems like an ok idea I guess, however when you are filling the hopper there is no auger to keep the salt from pouring out the bottom unless you attempt to use the poorly designed shut off. Oh might I add I checked the set screws tonight and one of them was loose AGAIN!!!! Unbelievable

That being said I am looking for some advice on what I should do.

I am also looking to see if anyone knows of a way to speed the spinner up.

Sorry for the long post, but I am very upset with this product from western and I want to get this solved. The one post on here said they had to fight with western about taking it back, at this point I am interested in just getting rid of it. Everyone seems to love the 1000, but the dealer talked me into the 2000 saying they typically don
t sell many 1000, but keep the 2000 instock.

I am at a loss right now.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

you have to adjust the chain drive so that it is to your specs. all the westerns fail initially but once youadjust the sttings of the chain drive you won't have any more problems. talk to the dealer and they should be able to point you in the right direction on how to prime the chains.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

when you say chain drive do you mean the belt drive. This is the low profile tailgate spreader, from the electric motor the belt comes off a little pulley on the motor and goes directly to the large pulley on the shaft. I did not see any kind of adjustment,


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Lock tight all your set screws once you get it adjusted to your likings


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

50 50 # bags seems like way too many for a tailgate spreader. I thought u had a v box.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

It wasn't 50 bags at once. It was at the max of 8 at a time or 400lbs. Not because more wouldn't fit, but because I didn't want to over load it. This was throughout a week as well, not all the same day.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

It sounds like it is designed with way too small of wires to power the motor. When the warranty runs out on this, set it up with heavier wire. I just rebuilt a Pro-Flow II like this (4 ga.), and it works like a charm.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

sns250;941475 said:


> Well I have searched on here and I have read threads regarding the 2500.
> 
> The titles says it all!
> 
> ...


Since it is still brand new practically call Western and complain loud and clear. Do not complain to the dealer as they just rid themselves of a bad product and will not re-stock it.

The 2500 is way different then the 2000 so make sure you are clear on what you have while complaining to them. I believe they discontinued the 2000 mainly because it was a duplicate of the 1000 with a added brake light.

Tell them you want to return it and exchange it for a 1000 and be done. I know 2 local guys that have had the same problem you describe plus a few others with theirs.

One of them complained enough and to the right people at Western that he got a 1000 exchanged for his 2500 but he had to do a even swap no refund in price difference. The other guy said to hell with it and plans to buy a v-box next season.

I have had 2 - 1000 models and love em. No problems ever except for a auger change over when I bought #2 compared to the 1st one I bought. The old style auger is the best and are available by request.

This one I have now which is a couple years old has ate at least 40 skids of 50# bags since new and as long as I keep things greased and cleaned after every use I have absolutely zero problems.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

sns250;941475 said:


> Well I have searched on here and I have read threads regarding the 2500.
> 
> The titles says it all!
> 
> ...


Take that junk back at go get yourself a 1000! A million times better, Spreads salt much better and you can even use bulk if you put a viabrator on it! But make sure you get the good auger (old style) fins are 2" apart and not 1".

I have ran just under 200 skids of salt on mine and the only thing I have replaced in 9yrs is a $15 Bearing.

Goodluck!!!!!


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well the verdict is in and they are going to swap it out for me. I actually never made it to western, my dealer took care of it all. They are only going to do an even trade, but at this point I just want something that I do not gave to babysit.

Now everyone seems to love their 1000, hopefully it is as good as everyone says it is. I would like to gear some other 1000 owners experiance with the salter.

Thanks again the new salter should be in next week.


----------

